# After 3 years GSD-less...



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I am pleased to announce we brought a new girl home today. She was being given up by her owner due to her playing too rough with their family cats. I am pleased as punch. She is amazing with kids, has been around other dogs/horses, and is already housebroke and crate trained. The previous owner was absolutely heartbroken about giving her up, but I hope to provide her with an excellent home. We will be starting obedience classes as soon as the next session starts and go from there. 

I will get more pictures soon, but without further ado, meet Shiloh...


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are a couple more quick pics of Shiloh.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow! She is gorgeous!! Is she papered? Not that it matters. Curious where she came from...!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

She is papered, yes. I haven't had a chance to look them over though. Since we really lack quality breeders in this area, I'm sure the lines aren't all that magnificent. But, as long as she's a good dog, that's all I need.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

She is just beautiful! Congrats on adding another GSD to your family, again!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

She is so pretty! Congratulations


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous!! How old is she?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

She's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I appreciate the compliments. She is roughly 10 months old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is beautiful. i find it hard to believe that someone
would rehome such a lovely dog because it played
rough with the family cat, umm. don't wait for a class
to start to start training. start training now.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats,she is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, beautiful..

Too bad owner couldn't ride this out. Pup is only 10 months, and probably just needed some direction.

Good luck.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> your dog is beautiful. i find it hard to believe that someone
> would rehome such a lovely dog because it played
> rough with the family cat, umm. don't wait for a class
> to start to start training. start training now.


Of course I am going to start training AT home once she settles in a bit. I just won't be able to put her in a group class until the next one starts. As far as rehoming, the cats were the reason. Her kids love the family cats and the dog has a lot of prey drive that I don't think was ever really worked with appropriately. The dog is actually very well mannered otherwise and knows most of her basic commands already (i.e. sit, down, shake, stay, etc). She did come from a farm though and does definitely need some leash manners. I did see the dog in its home environment before taking her and I do believe the person was honest with me.

I think the owner could have tried working it out. However, her kids are very young. I think she was more worried about the dog injuring one of the family cats while the kids were present and didn't want the risk. She was fine around all the other barn animals like their horses, ponies, and ducks though.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, she reminds me of mine I must say she is beautiful!! Mine has a strong prey drive and I have 5 cats, but I would never give her up. It looks like you have done good for both her and your family. Congrats!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well we get the most beautiful, awesome dogs in rescue all the time because the owners felt an issue was "unworkable". 
We had a Harlequin Great Dane a while back that the owner couldn't manage. I think he stayed here 3 days, just long enough to get neutered, before someone snatched him up, they got an awesome dog


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Their loss, our gain. I think we got an awesome dog as well.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

sddeadeye said:


> Their loss, our gain. I think we got an awesome dog as well.


Yep


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so happy for you all. Your Christmas present came early! Shiloh is one lucky dog. 10 months - now that's a good time - skip right over the puppy stage - and you can get started on the training and the exercise and appropriate outlets for her prey drive. She is beautiful. Do you know who her sire and dam are?


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Her sire is Jerland's Ace Sohn Von John and her dam is Syring's Risingstar's Jasmine.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. Since she is from the same are, I was wondering if she could have been bred by Sting's breeder. But no. I hope she is adjusting well. From the photos, she does have more than enough toys and a playmate too


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

She has plenty of toys. Her former owner sent two big bags full of them with Shiloh in addition to all the toys we already have. That playmate in one of the photos is my husband's hunting dog. They don't seem to be too sure of each other yet so we are taking it slow.

But you're right, she didn't come from the same place as your GSD. I have no idea where she was bred, but the former owner I got her from was in MN.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

There are several GSDs breeders in MN. And they have an large GSD rescue. If the former owner gave you any paperwork on her, if you're curious, you could use that as a starting point and even register her if you wish. The former owner of my Aussie didn't register him, but she gave me the paperwork that she got when he was a puppy. An Aussie breeder from Yankton was visiting Pierre and saw me walking him. Turned out he was related to their sire. So it is nice to know especially if down the road you would want to get another GSD that is related. I did have to laugh, I had a cat when I got Sting. When he was going thru his adolescence I swore I'd be a confirmed cat person and this lady actually carried thru on the threat  well it struck me that way. I did have to be very careful and the cat was used to dogs . With kids and all those cats, it would have been very difficult for her. So I can understand. I went the otherway - when kitty died of old age and natural causes - in Feb. - I decided Sting was going to be the only pet. Anway - you have gotten yourself a beautiful dog and that is great.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

She is already registered and I have the former owner has signed the registration over for transfer so that is not an issue.

I don't think I will be looking for another GSD related to her. She certainly wasn't a spur of the moment decision, but I still plan on getting a working line in the future when my daughter is just a bit older and I have more time on my hands for a higher drive dog.


----------

